# [Problem]Corsair H50



## Insecure (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

heute ist die H50 Corsair angekommen die ich mir hier geraucht gekauft habe.
Nach dem einbau hab ich direkt im Bios, Speedfan, HW Monitor die Temps gecheckt und musste feststellen das die Temperatur 45Grad war im 2D Modus. Ich muss sagen ich bin sehr enttäuscht weil mein Kantan 3 mit gedrosseltem Lüfter bessere Temps hat als die H50 mit 2Lüfter auf Max.
CPU ist 955AMD nicht OC. Jetzt meine frage hab ich was falsch gemacht ? Hab den Radiator auch schon andersherum eingebaut ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Kaktus (2. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du den Lüfter falsch montiert. Der zieht ja Luft von außen rein, aber saugend und nicht blasend. Der müsste vor dem Radator sein und nicht dahinter wenn du reinblasen willst. Des weiteren würde ich noch mal die Halterung kontrollieren. Die Backplate sitzt manchmal nicht richtig da sie leicht verrutscht. Dann lassen sich die Schrauben auch nicht richtig anziehen. Zumal du auch offensichtlich die falschen Schrauben verwendest. Die müssten schwarz sein. Schau mal hier auf das Bild mit dem Zubehör und dem verbauten H50, da sieht man es. es gibt keine silbernen Schrauben beim H50.


----------



## PanikGOW (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,hatte das gleiche probleme wie Du, allerdings mit der CooIT (ECO).Ich hatte meine Lüfter genauso angebaut wie Du die Lüfter hast.Den einen vom Werk so gelassen und noch einen Blasend vorne weg.)955BE  2D Modus, ungefähr die gleiche Temperatur wie Du.Dann habe ich die Lüfter runter,habe einen von meinen Noctua,Blasend davor gesetzt und den Reaktor an meinen Gegäuse (Metal) mit 4 Gehäuseschrauben zwechs Wärmenleitung angebracht.Und das hat es gebracht.Temp.jetzt beim Spielen und das über Stunden,-50 Grad. Vorher hatte ich Lüfter-Reaktor-Lüfter-Gehäuse.Und mit Lüfter-Reaktor-Gehäuse läufts echt gut. Im Augenblick teste ich grade,Lüfter auf Lüfter,Reaktor und zu guter letzt das Gehäuse.Das Gehäuse ist ganz wichtig um Die Hitze ab zu leiten. Naja,das solls sein.Versuchs mal!dad schaft wat!!Lg panik


----------



## Insecure (2. Oktober 2010)

Danke aber das mit Radiator direkt ans Case geht leider bei meinem Case nicht. Und wenn ich die Lüfter drehe blasen die doch aus dem Case raus oder? Die schrauben sind die die ich von Corsiar bekommen habe als ich da das Montage kit für AM3 bestellt habe. Und Kaktus ich benutze 2 Lüfter die Luft ins Case saugen wenn ich die drehe blasen die doch Luft aus dem Case oder?


----------



## Kaktus (2. Oktober 2010)

Ein Montagekit für AM3? Das liegt doch dabei. da braucht es kein extra Kit. Oder hattest du vom Verkäufer gesagt bekommen das die Halterung für AMD fehlt? 

Den zweiten Lüfter hatte ich übersehen. Dann geht das eigentlich in Ordnung. Hm... wenn die Pumpe richtig auf der CPU sitzt und auch sonst alles wirklich stimmt. Eine andere Vermutung. Du hast die Pumpe wo angeschlossen? Sicherlich am eigentlichen CPU-Fan? Oder am Anschluss für die Gehäuselüfter? Sind diese geregelt? Eventuell läuft die Pumpe gedrosselt. Diese lässt sich nämlich genauso regulieren wie ein Lüfter. Läuft diese aber zu langsam, ist der Leistungseinbruch unter Umständen drastisch. Beim H70 hat das keinen großen Unterschied gemacht, beim H50 hatte ich das nicht getestet. Aber kontrolliere das mal.


----------



## Insecure (2. Oktober 2010)

Montagekit war nicht dabei und die Pump ist bei den Gehäuselüfter angeschlossen und die sind nicht gedrosselt. Ich hab jetzt mal an die Schläuche gefasst ein vibriert der andere nicht ich hoffe nicht das die pumpe kaputt ist was ich aber auch nicht glaube als ich die Pumpe nämlich ausgeschlossen habe sind die Temperaturen stark gestiegen. Und die Pumpe macht auch geräuche.


----------



## Kaktus (2. Oktober 2010)

Also bei unserem H50 vibriert nichts. Nur die Pumpe ein wenig. Fahr mal Last und schau ob einer der Schläuche wirklich warm wird. Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Pumpe nicht richtig sitzt. Und wenn wirklich alles voll läuft, die Pumpe doch richtig sitzt, dann scheint es ein Defekt zu sein. Du kannst auch spaßeshalber mal einen Lüfter abmachen, das Gehäuse offen lassen und schauen ob der Radiator unter Last auch warm wird. Kann aber ein paar Minuten dauern.


----------



## Insecure (2. Oktober 2010)

Nach 5.sek Prime95 Bluescreen wegen 70Grad Pc hat sich selbst ausgeschlatet.


----------



## Kaktus (2. Oktober 2010)

Nimm noch mal die Pumpe herunter. Bau alles aus und noch mal ein. Vielleicht hat sich einfach beim Einbau ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Wenn du das aber am Ende wirklich ausschließen kannst.... würde ich sagen das H50 ist defekt.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Oktober 2010)

Also ich nutze denn Corsair H50 auch wegen Platzproblemen.
Ich habe ihn so montiert das er die Luft von ausen ins Gehäuse innere blässt mit dem Lüfter von Corsair.
Ich habe die Pumpe ans Board am PWR-Fan angeschlossen da man diesen nicht regeln kann und die Pumpe immer auf 100% läuft der Lüfter hängt am CPU-Fan.
Ich sage selber das mein IFX-14 wesentlich stärker ist als der H50 aber wie schon gesagt wegen Platzproblemen kann ich denn IFX-14 nicht montieren.
Bei mir ist es so der H50 liegt bei mir gleich auf mit dem Kühler von Thermalrigthe Ultra 120 Extreme und er kühlt schon gut, der Lüfter von Corsair dreht nie richtig auf obwohl auf der CPU schon etwas viel Spannung anliegt.
Am besten mal wie schon die anderen gesagt denn Kühler noch mal montieren und schauen das die Backplatte richtig hält und der Kühler auch richtig auf der CPU sitzt.
Ich habe auch mal einen weiteren Lüfter an denn Radi mit drann gehängt aber es gab kaum einen Unterschiedn vieleicht 2K dafür wesentlich lauter.
Es kommt auch auf das Gehäuse drauf an, beim Xigmatek Midgard ist es gut da er oben 2 Lüfter hat der die Luft sofort wieder aus dem Gheäuse blässt die vom H50 ins Gehäuse kommt.
Also am besten noch mal schauen ob alles richtig sitzt und schau ob du am Board einen PWR-Fan Anschluss hast da dieser immer auf 100% läuft.
Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Insecure (2. Oktober 2010)

So habe alles nochmal auseinandergebaut zum 3mal Temp immer noch bei 40-50Grad im 2D. Hab alles versucht Pumpe gedreht Radiator gedreht Lüfter gedreht alles neu verschraubt fest gemacht nichts hilft ich Bau seid 12Uhr morgens an dem scheiß und nichts hilft. Sogar Wärmeleitpaste 2mal gewechselt. Hab dem Verkäufer jetzt mal eine PN geschickt mal sehen ob der überhaupt was dazu sagen. So eine ******* hätte ich nicht erwartet. Hat nichts davon erwähnt das es zu solchen problemen kommt.


----------



## Kaktus (2. Oktober 2010)

Na... nicht gleich ausflippen auch wenn ich es verstehen kann. Eventuell ist einfach beim Transport etwas kaputt gegangen. Kann ja der Verkäufer nichts für. 

Aber wie gesagt, mich wundert das du extra ein AMD Kit besorgen musstest da eigentlich ein Set für AMD dabei ist.


----------



## Insecure (2. Oktober 2010)

Hab wieder meinen Katana 3 eingebaut endlich ist es zu ende den Tag hätte ich auch durchschlafen können. Ja zu mir meinte er das ich mir noch ein AMD Kit besorgen muss weil er keins hat was auch nicht schlimm war bekommt man ja kostenlos.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Oktober 2010)

Also das vestehe ich auch nicht, normal ist der H50 für Sockel 775, 1156, 1366 und AM3 denke ich mal, hab die Anleitung jetzt nicht vor mir liegen.
Ich verstehe es auch nicht, macht die Pumpe irgendwelche komischen geräusche wie z.B. das, dass Wasser oder was auch drinnen ist komische Geräusche macht im Betrieb.
Also der H50 macht nämlich nur anfangs wenn er neu ist Geräusche aber dann ist die Pumpe so zu sagen lautlos.
Kannst du mal sagen was für ein AMD-Kit es ist bzw. einen Link rein stellen wie es aussieht oder hast du es direkt von Corsair bekommen.
Im Anhang, so sieht es bei mir aus und er blässt ins Gheäuse, ein zweiter Lüfter hatte bei mir eigentlich keinen Effekt gehabt nur mehr Lärm.
Mich würde mal das AMD-Kit interresieren ob es auch wirklich das selbe ist wo normal bei dem Kühler dabei ist, vieleicht liegt es ja daran das durch das Kit der Kühler nicht genügend Anpressdruck hat das könnten auch die extremen Temperaturen begründen.
Ist schon ärgerlich so was, ich hatte auch mal so ein ähnliches Problem gehabt bei Verkauf aber da ging es um das Geld wo ich immer noch was bekommen müsste aber leider gibt es denn Käufer nicht mehr.
Schau einfach mal morgen wegen dem AMD-Kit und schicke mir mal einen Link, ich kann dir auch noch ein Bild schicken wie es bei mir aussieht das AMD-Kit , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Insecure (2. Oktober 2010)

Caseking.de » » Corsair Hydro AM2/AM2+/AM3 Kit

So sieht das aus habs aber direkt von Corsair bekommen. Immer wenn ich den Radiator gedreht habe hat es ein wenig geblubbert aber auch nur kurz. Geräusche hat die Pumpe gemacht ein leises Summen war aber nur hörbar wenn man mit dem Ohr drangeht.


----------



## Kaktus (2. Oktober 2010)

Dann hast du eine der ersten Versionen des H50. Denn mittlerweile ist das Set immer dabei. 

Falls du einen anderen Kühler willst, schau bei mir rein. Auch wenn dir das jetzt kaum helfen wird über deinen Ärger. 

Was willst du jetzt machen? Kühler zurück geben? Bei Corsair reklamieren?


----------



## Insecure (2. Oktober 2010)

Da war eine Rechnung von Caseking dabei vom 21.12.2009 soll ich es da mal versuchen, der Verkäufer hat noch nicht auf meine PN geantwortet war aber auch noch nicht online will dem jetzt nichts unterstellen.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Oktober 2010)

Also hier mal Bilder wie es bei mir aussieht für AM2 und AM3 die letzten 2 Bilder sind leider etwas überstrahlt wegen dem Blitz.
Also so ist es wo beim Corsair H50 dabei ist es sind zwei verschiedene Backplatten 1x für 775, 1156 und 1366 1xfür AM2 und AM3.
Ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen und sieht es bei dir auch so aus, es ist jetzt nur für AMD die Backplatte und Halterung, die andere Backplatte und Halterung ist ja eingebaut für mein 775 System , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Kaktus (2. Oktober 2010)

Entweder bei Caseking, oder direkt bei Corsair. Was anderes bleibt dir ja nicht. Allerdings brauchst du unter Umständen eine Abtrittserklärung des Verkäufers wenn die Zickig werden. Glaub ich aber nicht.


----------



## Insecure (2. Oktober 2010)

@Snapster hier so sieht meins aus Caseking.de » » Corsair Hydro AM2/AM2+/AM3 Kit  hab ich aber direkt von Corsair bekommen. Ich glaube ich versuche es mal über Caseking.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Oktober 2010)

Man kann das Bild leider nicht vergrössern bei Caseking, soll das eine die Backplatte sein denn die sieht schon recht komisch aus.
Hast du auch die Anleitungen für denn H50 wie man ihn montiert.
Hier mal die Anleitung von mir für AM2 und AM3.
Ich glaube vom H50 gibt es auch eine verbesserte Revision, es kann sein das es noch die alte Revesion ist die du hast.
Ich meine aber nicht denn H70 sondern einfach eine verbesserte Version.
Das gibt es ja auch bei anderen Kühlern wie der Mugen Revesion 2 oder B oder so ähnlich , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Insecure (2. Oktober 2010)

Das kann sein bei mir war leider keine Anleitung dabei. Das Kit war eigentlich nicht schlecht und ich hatte auch nicht das Gefühl das das irgend wie locker ist oder so, hab ein paar mal daran gewackelt und gezogen der kühler sahs bombenfest.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Oktober 2010)

Musst du auch die Halterung leicht festschrauben und dann denn Kühler in die Halterung rein setzen und einmal derhen bis es einrastet und anschliesend komplett festschraubst.
Ich kann dir ja mal morgen die komplette Anleitung schicken, ich Scenne sie ein und dann im Anhang kann ich dir die Anleitung mal schicken.
Mal schauen ob sich da was dann ergibt oder ob es irgendwie anders funktioniert mit dem Kit was du hast.
Ist schon komisch denn das Kit bei Caseking sieht halt komplett anders aus und es kann sein das es von der ersten Revesion ist und du denn Kühler von der zweiten Revesion hast , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Insecure (2. Oktober 2010)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Musst du auch die Halterung leicht festschrauben und dann denn Kühler in die Halterung rein setzen und einmal derhen bis es einrastet und anschliesend komplett festschraubst.


 Genau so.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Oktober 2010)

Na dann ist die Montage schon richtig, ich verstehe auch nicht an was es liegen könnte denn von der Leistung her würde er schon gut kühlen.
Wenn ich überlege habe ich auf meinen Dual 1,252V anliegen, klar es ist ein Dual aber die Spannung ist schon heftig aber bei Prime bleibt er bei 50°C nur bei LinX geht er auf die 60°C zu aber das ist normal denn bei LinX kannst du immer 10K mehr mit einrechnen.
Bei LinX hättest du dann so zu sagen 80°C anliegen wenn bei Prime es 70°C sind.
Macht die Pumpe irgendwelche Geräusche wie ein kluckern oder so denn sie müsste ruhig laufen ohne Geräusche, ach ja hat dein Board auch einen PWM Anschlüss wenn nicht versuche die Pumpe mal über NT an zu schliesen also auf die 12V Leitung mit einem Adapter.
Ich habe ja nur denn einen Lüfter drauf von Corsair und er dreht nie auf selbst bei Prime oder LinX weil er ja wenn er richtig aufdreht angeblich sehr laut sein soll, selbst wo der Radi mal so verstaubt wahr, er hat nie voll aufgedreht.
Also am besten irgendwo drann hängen wo die Pumpe mit 100% läuft und und denn Lüfter immer so montieren das er durch denn Radi blässt.
Ich hoffe ich konnte jetzt soweit helfen, ach ja sind bei dir auch die kabel gesleevt das Lüfterkabel und das von der Pumpe das würde mich auch noch interresieren , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Insecure (2. Oktober 2010)

Jo Kabel sind gesleevt. PWM hat mein Board auch. Die Pumpe da habe ich schon alle Anschlüsse durch ändert sich nichts. Ich habe heute den Radiator bestimmt 5 mal gedreht und auch alles Positionen durch. Immer wenn ich den Radiator gedreht habe dann hat die Pumpe kurz geblubbert aber sonst nur ein sehr leise Summen. Ich habe wirklich schon alles durch.


----------



## Insecure (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe glaube ich die Lösung das habe im im Corsair Forum gelesen: 

[Aber ich hab es ganz einfach wieder hinbekommen. Denn entgegen meiner  Annahme, saß die Wasserpumpe eben gar nicht so fest auf der Cpu. Der  Grund war einfach.

Die kleinen schwarzen Abstandshalter zwischen dem Mainboard und dem  metallischen Rahmen der Pumpe waren bei mir zu lang. Egal wie fest ich  die Schrauben anzog (natürlich nur im zumutbarem Maße), die Pumpe  berührte die Cpu kaum. 
Lösung:
Ich habe einfach die aus Plastik bestehenden Abstandshalter mit einer Nagelfeile um ca. 2mm gekürzt und ........ WOW] 

Die schwarzen Teile sind wahrscheinlich bei mir auch ein stück zu lang teste ich morgen sofort und sag ich bescheid.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Oktober 2010)

Also wahr dann doch der Anpressdruck zur CPU zu gering.
Das kann natürlich sein denn wenn der Kühler kaum aufliegt dann entstehen eben solche Temperaturen weil die Abwärme ja nicht richtig abgeführt werden kann.
Probiere das morgen mal aus und berichte mal ob sich was gebessert hat.
Ja das Blubbern ist eben normal wenn man sie mal kurz umbaut aber es ist eigentlich egal wierum der Radi drinnen hängt oder die Pumpe du musst nur schauen das der lüfter durch denn Radi blässt das andere hat keinen Einfluss bzw. wurde davon jetzt noch nichts berichtet , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Insecure (3. Oktober 2010)

OK jetzt geht alles Temps sind gut.


----------



## Sanger (3. Oktober 2010)

Hey Insecure
hast du im Bios die Drehzahl der Pumpe ganz hochgeschraubt ????


----------



## snapstar123 (3. Oktober 2010)

Na dann ist ja gut, wie sehen jetzt die Temps aus im Idle und unter Prime.
Also wahr es doch die Plastik stöpsel wo zu lang wahren.
Also hat jetzt doch alles geklappt und der Kühler läuft , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Insecure (3. Oktober 2010)

Also im idle sind die Temps auf 28Grad aber mit Cool and Quit an. Bei Prime gingen die gestern bis 60Grad hoch( ist aber zu hoch oder). Jetzt wollte ich fragen was besser ist 1.Starker Lüfter Rdiator Schwacher Lüfter oder 2.Schwacher Lüfter Raditor Starker Lüfter. Ich habe das 2 aber ich glaube das 1 ist besser oder ? Oder müssen das 2 die selben Lüfter sein ?


----------



## snapstar123 (3. Oktober 2010)

Also 60°C gehen unter Prime immerhin ist es ja ein 4 Kern Prozessor und die haben normal eben mehr Abwärme als ein zweikerner.
Mit denn Lüftern ist die beste Lösung das der erste Lüfter weniger Luft fördert und der zweite mehr.
Also der erste Lüfter wo durch denn Radi blässt soll weniger Luft fördern und der zweite wo die Luft noch vom Radi weg blässt soll stärker sein.
Wenn es anders währe also der Lüfter was durch denn Radi blässt stärker ist und der zweite weniger stärker ist kann der zweite Lüfter nicht schnell genug die Luft abfördern und es würde sich die warme Luft im Radi stauen.
Also immer der erste Lüfter schwächer als der zweite.
Du kannst auch die selben Modelle benutzen ist auch kein Problem denn der erste Lüfter bzw. die Luft die durch denn Radi geht wird ja gebremst wegen denn Lamellen vom Radi oder Kühler und der zweite gleiche Lüfter hat noch genügend Leistung um die Luft ab zu fördern.
Also noch mal du kannst 2 gleiche nehmen oder der erste soll schwächer sein als der zweite.
Ich hoffe es wahr jetzt nicht zu umständlich beschrieben , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Kaktus (3. Oktober 2010)

Na, das ist jetzt aber humbug. Der erste Lüfter darf auf keinen Fall schwächer sein. Denn der Zweite müsste, wenn er schneller dreht, die fehlenden Luft durch den ersten Lüfter durch ziehen was praktisch nicht funktioniert. Beide Lüfter müssen identisch schnell laufen um einen stetigen Luftstrom zu erzeugen.


----------



## Insecure (3. Oktober 2010)

Jo ich habe jetzt 2 gleiche Noiseblocker mit 900RPM am laufen. Ich wollte mich jetzt mal bei euch beiden bedanken ohne euch hätte ich schon früher aufgegeben und wäre zu keiner Lösung gekommen vielen dank.

MfG
Insecure


----------



## snapstar123 (3. Oktober 2010)

@Kaktus ich glaube da habe ich was verwechseld, man kann identische Lüfter benutzen aber was noch wirkungsvoller ist z.B. nehmen wir denn Noctua oder IFX-14 Kühler der erste Lüfter währe ein Scyth SlipStream 1200 und an zweiter stelle kommt ein Scyth SlipStream 1600 drann.
Es hääte dann denn Effekt das sich überhaupt keine Luft stauen kann zwischen denn Lamellen da der zweite Lüfter noch mehr Luft befördern kann.
Wenn man es andersrum macht dann währe es schlecht.
Also wenn man erst denn SlipStream 1600 und dann denn SlipStream 1200 nimmt kann der SlipStream 1200 nicht mehr die Menge an Luft abführen da sich die Luft staut.
Klar kann man auch die selben Modelle nehmen da der erste Lüfter schon etwas gebremst wird weil die Luft durch die Lamellen muss aber mit der anderen variante habe ich bessere resultate erzielt.
Ich glaube beim Noctua DH-14 ist es ja auch so gemacht der erste Lüfter ist schwächer und der zweite Lüfter ist stärker.
Hier mal ein Bild wie ich das meine , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Kaktus (3. Oktober 2010)

Nimm mal einen Lüfter und halte ihn nahe an eine Wand, das ist der selbe Effekt als wenn der erste Lüfter langsamer dreht als der zweite. Unnötig höhere Geräuschentwicklung und der Effekt ist negativ nicht positiv. 
Und beim Noctua schaufelt der 120 mm Lüfter genauso viel Luft wie der 140 mm Lüfter. Die Drehzahlen beider Lüfter sind zueinander angepasst.


----------



## snapstar123 (3. Oktober 2010)

Na ja ist ja egal, ich habe zumindestens die Erfahrung gemacht das ich positieve Effekte erzielt habe aber egal.
Klar ist die Geräuschentwicklung dadurch höher aber wenn man auch O.C. betreibt ist manchmal die Geräuschentwicklung egal.
Es sind halt zweigeteilte Meinungen da ich zur Zeit so oder so alles mit Wakü betreibe spielt es bei mir auch keine Rolle mehr.
Also ich würde beim H50 wenn man andere Lüfter verwendet nicht auf die Corsair Lüfter setzen sondern andere verwenden.
Ich würde auf jeden fall etwas leistungstärkere Lüfter verwenden da die Lamellen einen sehr engen abstand haben.
Ich habe mit dem H50 am besten Erfahrung mit denn SlipStreams gemacht oder mit denn Xigmatek XLF wenn man 2 Lüfter verwenden möchte.
So habe ich zur Zeit nur einen Lüfter drann hängen denn von Corsair da 2 Lüfter gerade mal unter Last 2-3K höchsten mehr Leistung gebracht hatt aber dafür die Lautstärke zugenommen hat , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## apostoli (5. Oktober 2010)

Hey leutz.... 
Ich habe ähnliche Probleme mit der H70. Habe auch die Plastik dinger um ca 2 mm geschliffen und musste dann feststellen das die Temperaturen noch schlechter geworden sind. Nach ätlichen malen an und ausbauen musste ich immer wiedr feststellen das die WLP auf der CPU kaum spuren des Kühlblocks hat. Also fast keinen Kontakt. Wie kann das sein?? 
Habe keine Lust noch eine CPU zu schleiffen.


----------

